# Jeanneau Tonic 23



## dpcolohan (Mar 11, 2001)

I am in the market for a another sailboat, having owned a Paceship 16 and currently am plying the waters between Prince Edward Island and Nova Scotia in a SeaRay Seville 21 powerboat. My wife doesn''t like noisy powerboats and I confess I find them kind of boring. I have decided to get back to sailing and would rate myself a novice to intermediate sailor. I have been looking around the maritimes and have found four boats of interest, a Mirage 25 [1985], a Nonsuch 22[1984], an O''Day 240 LE [1989], and a Jeanneau Tonic 23 [1985]. Sight unseen, the Jeanneau looks like the best value for money and the most versatile, but lacks the standing headroom of the Nonsuch. I will be doing mainly solo salt water day-cruising in fairly shallow waters with moderate weather conditions [local bays and Northumberland Straight], but occasional weekending with my wife. My research suggests that the Jeanneau might be a little tender for blue water cruising, and there seems to be some concern on chat lines about the quality of its construction and hardware. I have no doubts about the quality of the Nonsuch, but know very little about the O''Day and Mirage. i would appreciate any feedback concerning these particular models, and any other advice about a boat best suited to my purposes Thanks.


----------

